# Rod Grips



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

I wondered what you guys preferred on your rod. I found that cork sucks the oil right out of your hands. I like foam grips but I haven't ever tried a split grip. I like the appearance of the vinyl or shrink tube grips but I wonder if they would get really hot in the direct sun. 

Your thoughts ?


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

I like that Rubber Cork stuff personally.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

I prefer cork and rubberized cork tape would be my second choice.


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

I build all my own rods and now I prefer to shrink the x flock over cork on my 9' and larger rods--the grip is cushioned and if the x flock shrink gets damaged it's easily replaced.


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

I built a few rods years ago but I have no idea what x flock is.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Lynn P. said:


> I build all my own rods and now I prefer to shrink the x flock over cork on my 9' and larger rods--the grip is cushioned and if the x flock shrink gets damaged it's easily replaced.


2nd that. That is the same grip on all of my larger rods. One of the most comfortable grip combinations out there.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sand the cork down, fill the holes with wood filler, stain it then seal it. No issues. Larger rods, x-flock


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> 2nd that. That is the same grip on all of my larger rods. One of the most comfortable grip combinations out there.


It's a shrink wrap that has a x pattern or it--you cut to length and use a heat gun to shrink it over any grip area you want covered. Some apply masking tape to build up areas that serve as contoured grips that match your finger placement and apply the x-flock over that for a custom grip.


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Lynn, I looked it up and educated myself. Thanks much for the response.


----------



## ezra_peres (Apr 29, 2012)

x flock shrink it comes a various colors and its sporty looking, bulkier look just sand down the cork and slide in the x flock shrink too.....


----------



## J Barbosa (Aug 22, 2012)

I like x-flock on most of my rods.

I also like my grips super thin and won't bulk them up like others do.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

The new St Croix Avid has a great rubber tape type grip that looks like cork. It has a soft yet firm feel and provides excellent grip. Not sure where you can buy it. If anyone knows, let me know.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Espresso said:


> The new St Croix Avid has a great rubber tape type grip that looks like cork. It has a soft yet firm feel and provides excellent grip. Not sure where you can buy it. If anyone knows, let me know.


Mudhole has a tape similar to that


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

Have you looked into cord grips at all? They are really big on the west coast for boat rods, but I have been using them from the surf for a few years and absolutely love them. Plus, there are tons of variations for looks and texture. Here are a few examples of what you can do with cord that I did on my rods:


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

I also use the X-Flock a lot, but mostly on my boat rods. I find that it gets really slick when you get clam snot or eel slime on your hands and getting this off on the beach is not very easy.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

saltysurfman said:


> Have you looked into cord grips at all? They are really big on the west coast for boat rods, but I have been using them from the surf for a few years and absolutely love them. Plus, there are tons of variations for looks and texture. Here are a few examples of what you can do with cord that I did on my rods:


I wish I had the patience to do those cord wraps. Nice work.


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

thekingfeeder said:


> I wish I had the patience to do those cord wraps. Nice work.


Its really not all that bad. The one in the middle took me like 2 or 2.5 hours for the 24" rear grip and 8" foregrip. Top one took a while because there are 34 pieces up the blank. I think that one took about 3.5 hours for a 12" grip rear grip on a boat rod. Couldn't put myself to do the foregrip cause my hands were cramped so I X-Flocked that part, lol.


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

Bottom one is just straight cord run directly on the blank, just with 2 different colors. No time at all and it is the most durable grip I have ever put on a surf rod.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

i'm diggin' the look of the cord wraps. been thinking about doing that for a new surf rod. how thick of a line did you use in the black and yellow one? i've used leather lace in a spiral (half hitch knot) pattern with great success but also looking for more ideas.


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry I missed you question, I haven't been on the site in a few days. I use 1/16" polyester cord that has some kind of treatment to prevent mildew and smells. I used to get it from a company in California, but they no longer carry it. When I found out they were going to stop carrying it, I stocked up on the colors I use the most and am starting to run low on my supply. I believe the cord was from Atwood Rope, but I have not been able to compare it yet as I still had stock. I believe you can get similar cord from Mudhole made by Seeker.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

"neo eva rod grips"
My .2c


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*This is what it looks like and it doesn't get hot.*


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Nov 13, 2012)

Lynn P. said:


> I build all my own rods and now I prefer to shrink the x flock over cork on my 9' and larger rods--the grip is cushioned and if the x flock shrink gets damaged it's easily replaced.


I always put the shrink wrap over the cork also (6 rods).
Alot of people on here remove the cork tape, why? Less diameter? You won't notice the difference on rods under 11', 12' rods are usually have a larger diameter but still doable. I just finished my 12' om n it's not too big and I have small hands


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

+1 for EVA just above and below the reel seat, where you hands go.


----------

